# Virtualbox Graphics Manager does not screen detec automatic  resolution in IceWM!



## teo (May 6, 2018)

Hello over here!

I am testing the IceWM window manager in virtualbox, and does not detec automatic screen resolution.The Xorg  is automatically configured and I have those vboxguest and vboxservice in the /etc/rc.conf  file directory. In Xfce it detects it but it consumes a lot of system resources, while in the IceWM manager I visualize the fluidity and it doesn't consume much RAM memory.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2018)

Double check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if vboxvideo is correctly loading. Then in ~/.xinitrc make sure to load VBoxClient.


----------

